# Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!



## Seeteufelfreund (29. Juli 2006)

@ alle Big Gamer

Habe einen Link
von meinem japanischen Kumpel erhalten,wo man seine tollen Bilder,jetzt als Wallpaper runterladen kann,nochmals Danke,Setsuo.


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Kann leider kein japanisch :/


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann leider kein japanisch :/



Brauchst kein japanisch,sondern nur unter den Bildern anklicken
und runterladen....


Der  STF  :g


----------



## porscher (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Tolle bilder?

Billige japanische zeichnungen!Schrott!


----------



## dorschhai (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Naja nicht mein Geschmack...und dann unten noch das Branding, das man erst noch wegschneiden muss.

Aber ok geschmackssache.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*



			
				porscher schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle bilder?
> 
> Billige japanische zeichnungen!Schrott!




Dies sind handgemalte Aquarelle....nur zur Info ....#d


Der  STF  :g


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*



			
				porscher schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle bilder?
> 
> Billige japanische zeichnungen!Schrott!



Ahja..nur weil dein Horizont begrenzt ist und du so etwas nicht kennst bzw nicht wertschätzen kannst, musst du nicht so nen Quark von dir geben.

Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, ....

Also mein Geschmack sind die Dinger auch nicht, aber Respekt vor dem, der so etwas malen kann.:m


----------



## dorschhai (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*



			
				Baddy89 schrieb:
			
		

> Respekt vor dem, der so etwas malen kann.:m



Korrekt #6


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

@ All

Bleibt mal auf´m Teppich !!!!!!!


Der  STF  :g


----------



## just4fan (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Zitat von Baddy89
Respekt vor dem, der so etwas malen kann.

kann mich da nur anschließen, klasse bilder!!!!!#6


----------



## porscher (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Ich sag nur meine meinung.Hab niemanden persönlich angegriffen.Nun ist aber gut!

Jedem das seine sag ich nur!


----------



## Big Fins (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*



			
				porscher schrieb:
			
		

> Tolle bilder?
> 
> Billige japanische zeichnungen!Schrott!


  Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein, **eD uD neleips heg...ups was schreib ich nur da, immer dieser Alkohloooool higs

Finde die Bilder recht hübsch, aber die Auflösung ist mir zu niedrig. Benutze nur 1280x1024 und hoch skaliert siehts bescheiden aus.


----------



## Baddy89 (29. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*



			
				plaa Sawai schrieb:
			
		

> Dazu fällt mir nur eins ein, **eD uD neleips heg...ups was schreib ich nur da, immer dieser Alkohloooool higs
> 
> Finde die Bilder recht hübsch, aber die Auflösung ist mir zu niedrig. Benutze nur 1280x1024 und hoch skaliert siehts bescheiden aus.



dito...habe auch 1280x1024 und müsste es zerren. 
Obwohl es mir auf den ersten Blick nicht gefiel, habe ich nun den  Marlin (glaube die heißen so, kenne mich mit diesen Fischen nciht so aus) als Hintergrund


----------



## Marlin1 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Hallo Seeteufelchen,

richtig starke Bilder, gibts da noch mehr von ?

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## Regentaucher (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

jep, ich find die richtig gut die Bilder!

Respekt dem Künstler...


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*



			
				Marlin1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Seeteufelchen,
> 
> richtig starke Bilder, gibts da noch mehr von ?
> 
> ...



Ja,aber die mußte teuer bezahlen .....


Der  STF :g


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Habe hier mal den Link zu seiner Gallery Seite.....


Der   STF   :g


----------



## Sailfisch (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Wie konnte ich das nur übersehen? |kopfkrat |kopfkrat |kopfkrat 

Insbesondere das Bild mit dem Marlin gefällt mir sehr gut!

Besten Dank für die Links! #6 #6 #6


----------



## Marlin1 (31. Juli 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

AAAcchhh so,

jetzt weiß ich auch wer das ist !

Ja, ganz umsonst sind die Bilder nicht !  |supergri |supergri 

Aber trotzdem toll !!

Danke für den Link.

Gruß
Reinhold


----------



## angelschnur (1. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Ich find die bilder auch schön #6 !!!


----------



## BIG WHITE (1. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

@STF - toll die Bilder#6 , einige meiner Vorredner erweisen sich leider als absolute Kunstbanausel!!

Ich habe, glaube ich, alle der dargestellten Fische lebend oder kurz danach gesehen und muß feststellen, daß die Bilder durchaus lebendig wirken.

Wenn man bedenkt welchen Stellenwert der Guy Harvey in
der BigGame Szene der USA nur durch seine Bilder und z.T.Photos erlangte , ist der Japaner (ich mag sie sehr, vorallem
wegen ihres TACKLE!!) mindestens eine Nummer besser, schade
nur, daß ich kein Japanisch kann, vielleicht gibts wie v..Harvey 
T-Shirts (fallen dann leider bei XXL wie unsere S aus !!!

Mach Dir keinen Kopp wegen der kritischen Äußerungen einiger,
sie fischen Penn:v:v und denken sie hätten das beste Tackle, nie was von Zenaq,Zenith, Ueda, Daiko,Tenryu usw.gehört, die Scheuklappen sollten sie unbedingt auflassen!!!

Also bloß bei Penn bleiben!!! (machen gute Big Game Sachen
sonst nur überteuerten Müll und Schrott!!!!!!!!!!!)

Danke und Gruß

BIG WHITE|wavey:


----------



## BIG WHITE (1. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

@Sailfisch- was will ein Seilfisch mit einem Marlinbild|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh: 
Ha, ha, Kai - jetzt weiß ich wovon Du träumst, alles läßt sich
arrangieren, leider erst nachdem ich meinen DGT gefangen hab.!!

Gruß
B.W.|wavey:


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

@ BIG WHITE

Hi,leider macht Setsuo,der Künstler,keine T-Shirts,jedenfalls nicht mit seinen Bildern.
T-Shirts in unserer Größe in Japan zu bekommen,kannste
vergessen,ich hab´s mal probiert.
Ich denke mal er will seine Bilder in kleinem Rahmen halten.

Habe gerade gestern mit Ihm geschnaggelt und mir die aktuellen
Kataloge diverser Firmen aus Japan geordert.

Das mit den Scheuklappen ist gut,ich habe wo anders schon mal gesagt,ich stelle die Japan Info´s hier rein und es soll ein jeder
selbst entscheiden,was er damit macht.

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Sailfisch (2. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> @Sailfisch- was will ein Seilfisch mit einem Marlinbild|uhoh: |uhoh: |uhoh:
> Ha, ha, Kai - jetzt weiß ich wovon Du träumst, alles läßt sich
> arrangieren, *leider erst nachdem ich meinen DGT gefangen hab*.!!
> 
> ...



Dann muß ich meine Hoffnungen wohl dauerhaft begraben.   :m


----------



## CESA (2. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Schade, daß sich inzwischen auch die Japaner den Ami-Style angeeignet haben.


----------



## Seeteufelfreund (2. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*



			
				CESA schrieb:
			
		

> Schade, daß sich inzwischen auch die Japaner den Ami-Style angeeignet haben.




Ami-Style ????,was meinste ????

Der  STF  :g


----------



## Dieter1944 (2. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Ich finde die Bilder klasse. Vielen Dank!

Gruß Dieter


----------



## FishHunterBLN (2. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

STF

geile Bildchen, vielen Dank für den Link!


----------



## Big Fins (2. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*



			
				BIG WHITE schrieb:
			
		

> DGT
> B.W.|wavey:



= Dogtooth Thun?
hat das irgendwas mit dem Gerät/Rolle zu tun ( also Deine Saltiga)?? |supergri


----------



## Dxlfxn (2. August 2006)

*AW: Tolle Hintergrundbilder,von meinem japanischen Kumpel,for Free !!!*

Mir gefallen die Bilder auch gut. Wer einmal "Bluewater" gefischt hat und diese Fische live gesehen hat, weiß auch warum.
Für mich sind diese Bilder kein Stilbruch und ich brauche keinen
Hai mit Armbanduhr um Livestil zu zeigen.
Über Geschmack kann man eben nicht streiten. Schönen Dank für die Pics


----------

